# Synchro iPod [Carnet d'adresses]



## quik (6 Octobre 2005)

bonjour,

je suis sur tiger derniere version et le logiciel isync ne reconnait pas mon ipod alors que celui aparait sir mon bureau c'est ipod 4G 20 G. J'ai suivi l'aide pour ajouter un appareil il ne le trouve pas?????
merci pour l'aide


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2005)

Dans quel but tu veux le faire reconnaître ?
Il est reconnu nativement par le système, iTunes !...


----------



## quik (6 Octobre 2005)

pour synchroniser mon calendrier et mes adresses du carnet d'adresse


----------



## kisco (6 Octobre 2005)

quik a dit:
			
		

> pour synchroniser mon calendrier et mes adresses du carnet d'adresse


cela se fait avec iTunes depuis quelques versions 

tu branches ton iPod, et ensuite va voir dans les préférences d'iTunes


----------

